# DIY - B5 S4 CV Joint Repair



## diyGarageMatt (Nov 6, 2016)

What's up y'all? I figured I'd throw this DIY on here so anyone in need of some basic information could use this! I had tears in both inboard CV boots on my 2001 Audi s4, so I decided to dig in and give it a go fixing them myself! When I got the CV axles out, I quickly realized it would be much faster to have a CV specialist rebuild them! This seemed to be the best option as the OEM replacements were a million dollars each and the aftermarket options were not as robust. I've listed the basic steps below as well as included a video showing my journy! I hope this can help and happy DIYing!






*
Procedure Write-up:*

Break the lugs (17mm) and axle bolt (14mm socket) loose while the car is on the ground

Remove the six triple square bolts (m-10) on the inboard cv joint

Turn the wheel away from the side you are working on

Fully compress the suspension

Wiggle the outboard CV spline from the bearing hub

Rebuild / replace CV axles 

Install in reverse order!

Torque specs listed in the video!


----------

